# State of the Union



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I never stop to be amazed at the actions of the democrats. I would think all Americans would applaud record low unemployment for every American demographic. The only thing better is if they would stop breaking it down by black or white and simply look at us as all Americans. As long as democrats keep dividing people the partisan divide will never heal. I guess the reality is more important things divide us. Conservatives still believe in the sanctity of life. Soon they will want to do away with us old duffers. 
I wonder if Nancy checked into rehab today? She looked like she was going through some sort of mental breakdown last night. Trump has had tremendous success even while being under constant attack. Just think what could be done for out country if the democrats actually thought about the country rather than their hate. With the impeachment effort over within hours will they have a mental reset and began to do what they are sent to Washington for or are they unable to shake the Trump Derangement Syndrome?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I was just going to make a post about the speech last night.

If the conduct by many doesn't show how much BS is in out political structure/system right now it is amazing.

I agree that why couldn't the Dem's clap for any of the stuff that has been a success. The unemployment rates and economy and stuff. Why not clap... those are good for all. If they didn't want to clap for the wall stuff or other of his "bragging" points... don't. But for a good stable economy.... WOW.

I also agree with you that we shouldn't be talking about "black", "Hispanic", etc. It should be total unemployment. When people use demographics based on race it is what divides or gives talking points to divide the nation. I know many minorities are waking up and seeing this. Yes there is still racism out there in our country but not like it was 50 years ago. It is washing itself out. So the old demographics need to change with the times. But yet they want to make more "groups" of people. ie: Transgender and that whole issue. But that is another topic all together.

Now onto Pelosi ripping up the speech. If this doesn't show you what happened in the House wasn't all political BS I don't know what to say. I hate it when Trump uses his "nicknames" and what not. He shouldn't... he needs to rise above it. But what Pelosi did was play right into his hands and will encourage him even more. Just wait on what you will see him tweet about this whole debacle.

I am very glad he didn't bring up the impeachment in his speech. It honestly shows he got humbled by it... IMHO. Yet he did go on a bragging spree. But he should for what has been accomplished. Just like any other president should in his speech if things are going in a positive direction. Highlight that stuff.

Anyways... we will find out with the Senate vote today if Trump is still our president or not. We will also see if it is straight partisan or not.

But if Trump gets re-elected this fall... We will see more of this nonsense by Nancy unless she gets voted out... then if Schiff gets voted in (possible if the house stays Democratic)&#8230; what will he do to try and "top" Pelosi's shenanigans during the State of the Union speeches. Remember she did the fake clap last year... now this.

Edit:

Also am reading that the Dem's didn't clap for the Tuskegee Airman when it was mentioned in the speech.

Plus think about the symbolism of Pelosi ripping up the speech. So the mention of fallen solider's and what not. She is disrespecting them in away. Because she threw that speech in the trash when done.

Again it was a petty thing to do. If she wanted to do the ironic clap like last year... or not even clap.. fine. But the more I think of it... it is really disrespectful the crap she pulled with the torn speech. I honestly hope some dems speak out about it. They don't have to rip her a new one... but speak out a little on it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

ANY positive response to Trump is an admission of their failed policies in EVERYTHING that he has excelled in the last three years...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How about the Clown Prince refusing to shake hands with Pelosi when she offered her hand. What a "me, myself, and I. uke: uke:

How about the Clown Prince refusing to stand and honor our flag during the National Anthem at the Super Bowl. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken... I have read a few different things about the hand shake... and yes it was a stupid snub by him if he did it on purpose.

But I also read that it wasn't protocol to shake the hands before the speech or when you deliver the copies. Not sure but it is bad if he snubbed her.

Also I didn't know he didn't stand for the national anthem. Is there a tape. Because if he did I am sure it would have been all over the news and twitter. Since he is so outspoken about that issue.

I read today about Beyoncé and Jay Z and the standing... Jay Z came out and stated that they were caught up in the actual performance or the "technical" side of it. It wasn't to "protest" anything. He stated it was more about the performance and what not. He stated that since he and his wife's company signed a deal with the NFL about this and future performances. They were caught up in watching to make sure things were done right. He stated that they saw the mic seemed a little too low and lighting and what not.

It all could be him trying to not get blow back. But who knows. I think it was wrong.. but to be honest sounds legit. Because I know when people running shows never notice how the actual performance is.. they notice how it was run or worry about how it is ran. Which could have been this case... not sure.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He is standing. Everyone around him is standing still with hands over hearts. Including his wife....If this guy was playing in the NFL, he would be fined and face a suspension. A 5 year old knows better. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Now watch this about the history of our National Anthem and tell me what a proud American this guy is. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wish the democrats in Washington respected the flag as you do Ken.

As for Trump not shaking Pelosi's hand I guess many missed possibly why. The speaker of the house introduced the president, and ever since a State of the Union begin the custom is to address the crowd the say "The president of the United States, the honorable xxxxxx". Pelosi skipped honorable. She started with a slap in the face, then as the hypocritical east that she is offered her hand.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

Thanks for posting that video.

1. I don't think it is a disgrace to the Anthem on what he did. I think it was childish, immature, and attention getting.
2. I do think he is wrong in doing that especially after his numerous lashing out about the anthem protests and what not.

The video did a good job of showing him as a hypocrite.

Honestly I cant believe that video isn't flying around twitter yet or people going off on it. But it wasn't a stunt like Pelosi. It was just Trump being an idiot.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He's a jerk. :bop: :bop:


----------

